# March Tobacco of the Month



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Tinned Bob's Chocolate Flake 50g Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com - The main characteristics of this flake come from the 8% Latakia included in the blend and the smooth chocolate aroma. Brazilian, Zimbabwe and Malawi Virginia leaf make up 82% of the blend providing a mild/medium smoke cooled with the addition of 8% Malawi sun cured and 2% Malawi Burley. The Latakia cools but also adds strength and aroma. The cocoa casings and chocolate top flavors are rounded off with vanilla and other flavors providing sweet notes in this very unique and popular blend. (50g tin, also available as bulk)

Let's hear what _you _think!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I received my tin in the mail today and fired up a bowl this evening. I plan on smoking a second this weekend before I share my opinion, but the preliminary response is very good. :dance:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I am really enjoying this tobacco. I usually don’t buy much flake, but this was worth breaking from the norm. The first night I smoked it in a briar and thought it was quite good, but tonight I christened my new Storient with it and it was even better. The chocolate topping is blatant in the tin and in the flavor, but it is not overly sweet and you can definitely pick up the hint of vanilla. In an odd way it kind of reminds me of a smore. Adding the latakia is interesting, but for lack of a better term, I think it adds a savory essence that keeps all the dessert flavors in check. The room note is pleasant and it stayed lit very easily. One thing I’m wondering is what will change in this tobacco if it is aged. I wouldn't mind getting a couple more tins to experiment and find out though.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok Tobias you've sold me! I was reluctant to pull the trigger on this but now you have my mouth watering! I'm going to call my B&M to see if they have it, if not I'll make an order today. I need to place an order anyway.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Bob's Chocolate Flake.

This one of my all time favorites. No. It IS my all time favorite.

Pretty little loose flakes of bright, medium brown, and dark brown tobaccos. Cocoa, chocolate, and latakia are the predominate smells. The latakia isn't a STRONG smell, but more to the forefront than the other tobaccos to the nose. I smoke outside, so I don't know about the smell when burning, but no one has complained about the smell yet.

It rubs out to fairly uniform shreds that pack easily. I went for a bit of a loose pack 'cause I don't like to dry this tobacco at all. When dried it looses alot of flavor.

It took two stick matches to get it going good, but burnt almost to the bottom leaving very little dottle without a relight. It smoked cool and smooth. So smooth I inhaled one puff to see how smooth it really was. Very smooth indeed, but more nicotine than I first thought. The one inhaled puff gave me a bit of a buzz.

While smoking the Virginia tobacco is in the lead... the lataka doesn't dominate, it's more like an added spice. The chocolate topping is mostly tasted over the cocoa and vanilla. The retrohale is where the toppings really come out. The chocolate gets really strong, the cocoa starts to show, and in the bottom half of the bowl the cocoa got close to a roasty coffee flavor. Really nice. I know there is susposed to be vanilla in it, but I never detected any.


Bob's chocolate flake is worth trying.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmm, Bob's Chocolate Flake is one of my favorite tobaccos. I really love vanilla and chocolate flavorings in my tobacco. They are good in an aro, but when adding a little additional color and character to an English, wow!

I just have two cautions for people thinking about trying it:

1) It is a Lakeland. The Lakeland essence isn't overpowering, but it is there. It is a great intro to the floral Lakeland essence if you haven't tried it before. Personally, I _love_ Lakelands, but, you need to be aware it is there or you may be a bit shocked as there is nothing out there like it.

2) You may want to consider buying in bulk instead of buying a tin. A tin is just not going to be enough of this incredible stuff!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Rather than providing a boring link, I'll plagiarize my review from 2 years ago. Although my flake repertoire has expanded enormously since that time, I think the review still holds its own.
---------------------------

It says Latakia, but doesn't scream it. Chocolate only sounds its presence with an occasional motif repeating from time to time. It suggests burley, but burley doesn't undermine the Virginias at all. The occasional hint of vanilla is as distant as the Lakeland topping for which G&H is so frequently condemned. All in all, Bob's Chocolate an orchestration of flavor in synergistic resonance, a rich timbre of tastes and scents that sing from the bowl.

I have rubbed it out, but prefer to fold and stuff the flakes, found in the bag in the usual G&H jerky form, long and dark. One can smell chocolate, a hint of Lakeland, a little vanilla, but once put to the light they harmonize like spices in a fine bourguignon (if you can forgive yet another extended metaphor), the fine Virginias providing the beef, burley the mushrooms, Latakia the pearl onions, liquor topping the wine, chocolate and vanilla spicing up the gravy.

Bob's Chocolate provides copious amounts of smoke, as opposed to say Glengarry Flake -- perhaps it's the Latakia. I like a lot of smoke per puff and Bob's Chocolate has plenty, creamy and delicious, with a decent level of Vitamin N.

Fear not, it's neither a chocolate bar nor a campfire Latakia. Indeed, it's scarcely even one of the formidable Lakeland incense bombs, either. I'd call it a quasi-aromatic, but there's certainly nothing artificial or forced about the room note. It's a symphony of flavour and aroma (spelling in deference to the blenders) that everyone should at least give a go. Mainly, it's a fine flake that burns well and has the sweet taste of Virginias to the very end; like all the G&H tobacco I've smoked, it leaves nothing but dense white ash. One of my favorite flakes so far, although I admit to only limited experience with them.


----------



## Brewcityjedi (Mar 10, 2013)

I've had a few other SG tins, but not this one. Definitely gonna have to grab some on my next order


----------

